# Agawam Special



## zack1879

i'm currently in the works to become an agawam special, I'm still in school 1 more year and want your thoughts, I want to ultimately go full time and wonder if this will help me any thoughts about anything reguarding specials. I have to pay my own way through the academy and purchase my own firearm however, no big deal thought, right?


----------



## EnforceOfficer

zack1879 said:


> i'm currently in the works to become an agawam special, I'm still in school 1 more year and want your thoughts, I want to ultimately go full time and wonder if this will help me any thoughts about anything reguarding specials. I have to pay my own way through the academy and purchase my own firearm however, no big deal thought, right?


What's a Agawam Special? Is it some kinda of Tribal Law Enforcement Officer sworn in as a special state police officer ?


----------



## zack1879

It is pretty much a regular police officer just part time. Although there is no limit to hours you can work as a special. Same everything as full time


----------



## zack1879

well considering today is my first day on this forum and i tried searching to no avail maybe you could enlighten me


----------



## Kilvinsky

Each and every city and town use their specials in different ways. There are specials employed by the municipality and there are specials that are employed by other entities. In other words Zack, we really can't answer your question without a little more info, and even then, only the department you work for can really give you the answers you need.


----------



## Tango_Sierra

zack1879 said:


> i'm currently in the works to become an agawam special, I'm still in school 1 more year and want your thoughts, I want to ultimately go full time and wonder if this will help me any thoughts about anything reguarding specials. I have to pay my own way through the academy and purchase my own firearm however, no big deal thought, right?


As a special you will gain experience and it looks good on a resume. Just hope theres a full time job out there when you graduate. If not, consider other police jobs out of state.

Also don't forget, you''ll be writing articulate police reports some day, be sure to check your grammer:shades_smile:


----------



## TRPDiesel

You gotta start somewhere. But when your starting off keep a low profile and try to remain anonymous.....


----------



## jedediah1

TRPDiesel said:


> You gotta start somewhere. But when your starting off *keep a low profile and try to remain anonymous*.....


don't do it for too long though, or people start to think you're a serial killer...trust me

being a special won't help you get a FT job if it's anything like my hometown, but it gets you out working and that's always a good thing


----------



## TRPDiesel

jedediah1 said:


> don't do it for too long though, or people start to think you're a serial killer...trust me


Jed,
The problem might have something to do with you standing outside the prisoner's cells and telling them to put lotion on the skin or they get the hose.....


----------



## EnforceOfficer

USMCMP5811 said:


> EO, you don't know just how priceless that response is.... :teeth_smile:


 Why, is it town with high Native American pop?

We have Special Constables employed by Police Depts up here in Ontario...They do stuff like transport prisoners, serve summonses/subpoenas, keep order in the courts and the holding cells areas...They don't firearms, but they carry baton/OC...

Ontario law specifically prohibits Police Depts from using Special Constables as regular police officers, this concept of "Part-time" Police that you guys have in Mass is new to me...

University Police, Public Transit Enforcement, Toronto Housing, some Min. of the Enviro. and Fire Marshal's Office Investigators are also Special Constables...


----------



## jettsixx

Any experience you can get is always good. Whether or not it will help you land a FT gig who knows. It cannot hurt though. It will give you some sort of experience and like I said any experience is good for you. Good luck please dont tell me you are already on the job at Six Flags.


----------



## Lost

EnforceOfficer said:


> Why, is it town with high Native American pop?
> 
> We have Special Constables employed by Police Depts up here in Ontario...They do stuff like transport prisoners, serve summonses/subpoenas, keep order in the courts and the holding cells areas...They don't firearms, but they carry baton/OC...
> 
> Ontario law specifically prohibits Police Depts from using Special Constables as regular police officers, this concept of "Part-time" Police that you guys have in Mass is new to me...
> 
> University Police, Public Transit Enforcement, Toronto Housing, some Min. of the Enviro. and Fire Marshal's Office Investigators are also Special Constables...


Massachusetts has "special" constables too.


----------



## a76589

I know two guys that use to be Specials in Agawam. Neither ended up going full time there. Their main job was to direct traffic into and out of Six Flags, do foot patrol inside Six Flags, and fill details. Neither did regular patrol work. They also got some work when the Big E was around in September and October, again, usually directing traffic on the Agawam side of the bridge.


----------



## EnforceOfficer

Lost said:


> Massachusetts has "special" constables too.


:teeth_smile:

No, these in Ontario are actual government/public agency-employed law enforcement officers who can only wear the uniform issued to them, carry the use-of-force options issued to them and drive the cars assigned to them...

If the gov. dept. they work for issues them a baton and handcuffs to carry and a marked Chrysler Sebring sedan with only a rear LED stick in the back window, they can't whacker it up a notch by carrying OC spray and driving their own whackermobile with every known Whelan product wired to it...


----------



## zm88

a76589 said:


> I know two guys that use to be Specials in Agawam. Neither ended up going full time there. *Their main job was to direct traffic into and out of Six Flags, do foot patrol inside Six Flags,* and fill details. Neither did regular patrol work. They also got some work when the Big E was around in September and October, again, usually directing traffic on the Agawam side of the bridge.


wow, you really can be on the job at six flags.


----------



## jedediah1

when i put on the special hat my main job is to watch parades pass by, that or watch the bay state gas/verizon/nstar shenanigans...."oh, we busted that water main, can you get the water dept down here...and we'll need you 'til at least 8 or 9 tonight while they fix it" 

but yeah USMCMP, i do prisoner watch sometimes with some jergens and a hose too...it's all part of being a jack-booted thug with rage issues....plus that guy deserved it


----------



## niteowl1970

zm88 said:


> wow, you really can be on the job at six flags.


It's the dream of every young boy in the valley to be "on the job at Six Flags."


----------



## zm88

niteowl1970 said:


> It's the dream on every young boy in the valley to be "on the job at Six Flags."


Seeing how I live in Worcester we're talking 2 different valleys..


----------



## adamo413

I know this thread is ten years old now, but I was hoping someone might have some intell about becoming an auxiliary officer in town .


----------



## AB7

Watch the town website and apply when they have an opening. They don’t do auxiliary, they do specials. Paid details, unpaid training.


----------

